# Aurora - hannah martin. Piano Composition. Please tell me what you think?



## hannahmartin (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have just started getting into writing music, this is my very first composition, I have written more since then but it's the only one i've managed to get recorded because I don't have the resources to record the rest yet

If you could spare the time to listen, I would really appreciate your feedback, whether that be good or constructive criticism.


----------

